
Static website using NextJS and markdown files - vijayst
https://vijayt.com/post/static-website-using-nextjs-and-markdown/
======
mikro2nd
I tried, just last week, to install Gatsby, as I'm currently (and recurrently)
deep in a twisty little maze of static website generators, trying to find the
one that fits best with what I'm trying to do.

It broke. `npm install gatsby-cli` broke for utterly mysterious reasons[1]
and, as I am not versed in the node ecosystem, the whole thing is just an
indecipherable mess to me and I haven't the cycles to learn enough to debug
it. So into the bin it went (and that's _not_ /bin or even /usr/local/bin!)

How sad. It looked nice on the outside of the box, but the arrogant, insider-
centricity of the node ecosystem made it unviable for any outsider. Far, far
from the first time I've had that happen to me, and probably not the last.

[1] ...despite my node/npm installation being at the latest release, so that's
not it...

